# SOTW uses 25% of my CPU



## Skweek (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been experiencing high CPU useage whenever I come to this forum and after about 5 minutes the page crashes. I'm using Google Chrome Version 103.0.5060.66 (Official Build) (64-bit) on Windows 10 with 8Gb of RAM. No other webiste seems to use so much RAM. Is there something running in the background of this forum that accounts for this problem?


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the problem RAM or CPU usage? Your post sort of jumps from one to the other.

In any event, I'm not getting any problems with either using Firefox on Windows 10. With SOTW open in two tabs, I'm getting an average of about 0.5% CPU usage (or less) and around 600MB of RAM.


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you try to come to this forum using private or incognito mode?
You will need to login again.

Most of the plugins will be disabled, cookies, other stuff will not be reused.
Is the CPU usage still high?
Yes? Check which plugings are still active. 
No? I recommend a reset of Chrome and reconfigure.


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

Change your browser. Try Firefox, for example.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah Firefox is my go to also.
But Safari is also fine.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

SOTW uses 60% of my cognitive overhead.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't know much about these technical issues, but I've had no problems whatsoever on here while using Microsoft Edge browser. And others seem to find Firefox to work well. So maybe changing your browser is the answer.


----------



## polemonium (Dec 13, 2020)

Recently, occasionally my CPU usage spikes up and I get a "A script is causing this page to become unresponsive, exit or wait?" message from the browser (Chrome on MacOS), and the offending pages are one or two tabs that are open to SOTW. I have many many tabs open due to poor discipline and life choices, so I'm used to occasional unresponsive page messages, but in the last few weeks it's just been SOTW. 

Sometimes slowdowns like this are related to the website, and sometimes ads that are being served by a 3rd party. All web browsers leak memory and become slowly more of a performance hog over time that the process is running. So because of my poor tab discipline, especially if it's starting to slow down or slow the computer, I periodically quit the web browser and then restart and reopen all the tabs.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Ditch Windoze for Linux / Use Firefox


----------



## raindog (Jul 19, 2016)

25% CPU usage is a sign of the website/browser having a serious seizure. It is stuck in an infinite loop or such, resulting it in using ALL of the processing power in a single core, probably leaking memory along the way. You probably have a quad core processor, so one core going full tilt = 25% of total.

That is usually a problem in the website, or even more likely, the in page advertising code. But, switching to another browser may help, as well as installing an ad blocker. I've never had problems with Firefox & SOTW.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Was this temporary or ongoing?

I am guessing it is an issue with your machine or software. 

Try the normal restart, software update, cache clear, and let us know if that helps. 

Jeff


----------



## bruce bailey (Dec 22, 2003)

Same problem here. It takes all of my RAM if I open more tha 2 threads in separate tabs. the only work around is when the page gets loaded, I hit the X in the browser to stop it from loading. My Malware program lists a corrupt ad program within SOTW. The computer freezes and I need to turn off power and start again. All this makes it take a L O N G time to go through the SOTW threads as I need to go one at a time and when it freezes, reboot.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

bruce bailey said:


> Same problem here. It takes all of my RAM if I open more tha 2 threads in separate tabs. the only work around is when the page gets loaded, I hit the X in the browser to stop it from loading. My Malware program lists a corrupt ad program within SOTW. The computer freezes and I need to turn off power and start again. All this makes it take a L O N G time to go through the SOTW threads as I need to go one at a time and when it freezes, reboot.


Can we get a screenshot of the error you received with a timestamp?

Also need to know your device and software version info.

Jeff


----------

